# Waiting to start iui but AF late :(



## Sas06 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi there just wondering if anyon experienced late AF have every ready to start our iui. AF was due on the 3rd and tested 2 both negative have all the cramps grumpy so hubby say lol. 
We have done iui before back in 2011 when it was successful with out 1st child but don't remember my cycle being so late. They have always been abit irregular but normally starts by 3rd of every month.


----------



## hilly35 (Feb 14, 2012)

Oh boy - do I know why she is called the witch! Yes I am afraid that whenever I am banking on my AF turning up it seems to play games. During negative and inbetween phases its pretty much regular as clockwork but usually just when I am ready to start she plays up. I just put this down to stress and anxiety and try not to fret too much. I am hoping to start an imsi cycle late next week - but you can be sure the cow wont appear in time.

So basically - if you ask me completely normal and I am sending lots of     that she behaves and shows up soon. Best of luck with your cycle xxx


----------



## Sas06 (Feb 9, 2014)

Hi thanks for your reply glad I'm not the only one . I was starting to stress and wonder what it could be.  Hasn't helped that a few friend have fell pregnant after ttc in first month even tho I'm over the moon for them wish I could fall as easy. Which I think has added to me stressing over being late just hope it turns up soon all the injections are sat in the fridge looking at me Every time I open it. 
Without sounding dumb lol what is imsi? Not herd of that before unless it just cause our clinic don't offer it.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Its hard when our bodies don't cooperate. I was due to have first iui last month and I never got a positive on my stick even though I had the previous practice months. Was due AF this Thursday and she arrived very lightly on Saturday, now am confused as to what's going on.  Good luck and hope rest of process goes well.


----------



## Sas06 (Feb 9, 2014)

Thanks for your reply mrsww are you going for a second round of iui? 
We'll update I've still not had AF over a week now keep thinking it going to come As cramps are still there.


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Its our first round of iui. I'm thankful I ordered spern late last cycle as our clinic only holds it for 4-6 weeks and if I'd ordered it beginning of cycle it woukdnt be ready for next week.


----------



## Sas06 (Feb 9, 2014)

I have called clinic to say that my cycle is very late and if AF still hasn't arrived by mon to call back.  Has anyone had this or know if there'd do anything or would everything just get canceled. Feeling very nervous now


----------



## Sas06 (Feb 9, 2014)

Called the clinic as af still not arrived they are scanning me tomorrow and if it looks like af is ready they can pop me to make me start sounds uncomfortable anyone herd of this or had it done. Be grateful of any feedback.


----------

